

Llvm's site down? - emeraldd
http://llvm.org
Has anyone else noticed that LLVM's site appears to be down?
======
ImprovedSilence
So is wikipedia. Or am I taking crazy pills.

~~~
emeraldd
I'm actually able to load wikipedia.org . . . llvm.org appears to just be
sitting there and not loading for me.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
Yeah, wiki works now. I spent a solid 60 seconds watching a page not load. So
I panicked.

